# Pose richtig bebleien?



## Adimaladi (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie mann eine normale Knicklicht 3gr.Pose bebleit wenn mann auf Brassen angeln möchte?Wo kommen die Schrottbleie hin ,auf die Hauptschnur,auf das Vorfach oder beides?;+;+Eine Skizze wäre noch besser.|rolleyes

Mfg Adi


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Ich angle viel nachts mit Knicklicht auf Schleien und grosse Karauschen. In einigen Seen sind leider die Brassen in der Überzahl. Aber genau bei denen funktioniert meine Montage auch super. Also grunsätzlich teile ich die Bebleiung in zwei Hälften. Auf die Hauptschnur kommen so viele mittlere Bleie (0,2 bis 0,4gr), dass der Schwimmkörper der Pose unter Wasser ist bzw. die Antenne respektive das Knicklicht noch heraussschaut. Hat den Sinn, dass bei Vorfachbruch nur die Bleie flöten geh, die für die Anzeige der typischen Hebebisse vonnöten sind.#6 Beim Vorfach sieht`s soaus, dass das erste Blei (0,04 bis 0,08gr je nach Augenfehler:q) etwa 7 cm über dem Haken ist. Darüber kommen Bleie der selben Grösse in Abständen von je einem Zentimeter bis von der Pose bzw. dem Knicki noch soviel aus dem Wasse schaut wie du meinst sehen zu müssen. Ich persönlich überbleie die Pose immer mit einem extra Schrot um sicherzugehen, dass der Köder ruhig liegt.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

:qAch ja, dass man bei dieser Art der Bebleiung die Tiefe zentimetergenau einstellen muss hatte ich fast vergessen zu erwähnen. Nämlich so, dass nur die Spitze des Knickis aus dem Wasser schaut. Sonst sind die Hebebisse nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Adimaladi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Und wie gehst du vor wenn du ein Hebebiss hast?Wann schlägst du an,wenn die Pose so austarriert ist daß mann nur das Knicklicht sieht?#c


----------



## frogile (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Wenn die Pose untergeht, oder wenn das die Pose ein Stück auftaucht.

Ist doch klar oder?


----------



## Adimaladi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Ich frage ja nur deswegen,weil als ich das letzte mal am Wasser war hatte ich bestimmt zehn Bisse.Die Pose ist mal abgetaucht,ich habe angeschlagen und NIX.Ich hatte Hebebisse angeschlagen NIX.Mein Köder war ein Tauwurm,mit der Wurmnadel aufgezogen!Ich habe auch verschiedene größen an Haken ausprobiert aber wie gesagt Pose war unter Wasser,angeschlagen NIX|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

#qAlso bei so grossen Ködern wie Tauwurm lass dem Fisch ein paar Sekunden Zeit. Ich angle so wie beschrieben meist mit Mais, Madenbündel, Rotwurm, Teig usw.. Da kann man einen Hebebiss anschlagen sobald die Pose eine steht und nicht gleich wieder fällt. Auch grosse Fische mögen kleine Köder. Rotaugen beissen meist nachts nicht.


----------



## mr.krabs (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Ich habe gelesen, dass man bei gut austarierten Posen 5 Sekunden mit dem Anschlag warten kann. Naja, Alan Scotthorne macht das und er ist Weltmeister im Stippen :q


----------



## frogile (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

ne ich glaub das wird auch nix bringen.
ich denke dass das kleine fische waren die am tauwurm rumgeknabbert haben.
die werden den wurm und den haken nie fressen können.
Was für hakengrößen hattest du denn.
nimm doch mal, wenn das wieder so passiert, nen 14er haken und häng 1-2 maden hin.
dann wirste sehn was das für fische sind, weil sie dann den köder komplett fressen können.


----------



## foulie (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Ich probier einfach immer im Teich(oder Regentonne) aus wieviel Blei ich an Hauptschnur und Vorfach klemmen soll


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Hi,
kann mir jemand ne aufgliederung von gramm auf no. schrot geben? Z.b. ein No. 1 Schrot hat soviel gramm


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien?*

Hab da mal was gefunden:

http://www.twkw.de/angeln/schrot.html


----------

